# MAV - Mavuzi Resources



## Febs (19 June 2007)

(Firstly - Hi all, new poster. Great site you've got here! )

Received a prospectus for this new OMC (Omegacorp) spin-off yesterday. They're focusing on gold and copper rather than U like OMC and MRU.

Wondering if anyone else is planning on buying into the private or public offer, and if so, do you think it'll do as well as MRU has over the past 10 months? 

I've had a read of the prospectus and am willing to have a go. I figure the success of MRU may help it along...but we'll see. 

Cheers, 
 - Febs.


----------



## bigt (26 June 2007)

Guys, any thoughts on the upcoming OMC spinoff?

I dont believe it has any uranium rights from reading the prospectus, only prospective copper/gold grounds in mozambique.

Are any of the current OMC holders going to apply, and what are your thoughts on whether the IPO will open above the issue price?


----------



## Febs (26 June 2007)

bigt said:


> Are any of the current OMC holders going to apply, and what are your thoughts on whether the IPO will open above the issue price?




I've applied for 20,000 shares. I had a good read through the prospectus and it looks to be quite solid.

Just absolutely kicking myself I didn't do the same with MRU. I bought the maximum I could under the private offer (based on a 1:6 on my OMC shares), which really wasn't much.  It's done incredibly well.

Cheers, 
 - Febs.


----------



## Febs (30 July 2007)

Febs said:


> I've applied for 20,000 shares. I had a good read through the prospectus and it looks to be quite solid.




Oversubscribed, ended up getting 10,000.

Looking forward to tomorrow. 

Cheers, 
 - Febs.


----------



## Ageo (1 August 2007)

Guys i got 20,000 shares on this 1.

Float time 1pm, prospectus looks promising and so does the resource sector IPO's.

Lets she how she goes.....


----------



## Ageo (1 August 2007)

hehe dont you love IPO's they blow out of the gates even in a ****ty market?

List price 0.20c
Open 0.36c

I sold my lot for 0.33c

13c x 20,000 shares - $100 brokerage = $2500


----------



## Febs (1 August 2007)

Nice work ageo. 

I think I'll wait a little while and see what happens...probably won't wait too long though.

Cheers, 
 - Febs.

_Edit: Put in an order to sell just under 1/2 @ slightly above what it's at now. Taking the slightly cautious route. _


----------



## Ageo (1 August 2007)

Febs said:


> Nice work ageo.
> 
> I think I'll wait a little while and see what happens...probably won't wait too long though.
> 
> ...




Febs im a stag man so im happy with my result. But its pulled back to 36.5c so it should be easy to sell @ 36c if you wanted to. Most likely thow it will hit the 40mark by tomorrow some time.

Just dont let greed get to you, have your stop in place and let it ride


----------

